# Pioneer FH-P099MD and the seller review



## orangelss (Dec 20, 2008)

I was on the hunt for a new cd player after my 20+ Denon finnaly died. My GF offered to get me one for Valintines day. So off to ebay I went. Was looking for either a Pioneer 800prs or Alpine 9887. While checking things out, I did a search for double dins. And behold the Pioneer FH-P099MD. Only problem it was in Japan!! After bugging the seller with several thousand questions. I pulled the trigger and my GF bought it D lol) 5 yes 5 days later it arrived. 

Ok well enough of my bad story telling. First I would like to recomend the seller I bought this from thomasaudio from Nagoya Japan. Had quick answer to all my questions, shipping was extreamly fast, item was packed very very well, and even after the sale he still helped me locate a manual and the right ipod cable. Top notch seller. With some very nice head units.

Ebay listing Pioneer CD MD Player FH-P099MD MP3 WMA WAV CD-RW 2DIN - eBay (item 360233269010 end time Feb-09-10 17:11:59 PST)

On to the unit. This was Pioneers top non-screened cd/md player from a couple years ago in Japan. Unit has a very unique style of its own. Was a little worried it might be a little hard to navagate with. Turned out to be very untrue. Along the bottom are 4 controls (from l to r) band, 4-way joy stick, volume knob, source/power. All are made of nice heavy alum and no sloppy ness to the J-stick. Volume button can be retracted flush with the face if not being used. Right abouve them are a row of 8 buttons. The fare left and right navigate forward and back in the menues. The six center buttons are one touch to dedicated menue function,audio(t/a, crossovers, eq) EQ (for preset curves), title, ent, att. By hitting next it gives you the display set-up and the auto eq-t/a menue. As said navigating the menues is very easy and very similar to the 800PRS. Everything is in english other than one T/A menue, but if you have used the T/A in other Pioneers it easy to use with out being able to read them . The last 2 sets of buttons control the faceplate angle on the left and cd/md loading on the right.

Unit has Auta eq-T/A like the 800PRS , 13 band graphic eq and 3 band parametric eq, manual T/A, 5 preset eq setting, 4 DSP sound feilds, BBE processing, front/rear/sub or 3-way active, phase control for all channels, and defetable internal amp.

I have had it in the car for 5 days so fare and have been extreamly happy with it. Right now its driving a pr of Alpine Type R 5x7s and a single 12 off a Massive amp. Preamps seem to be very health, will still add a LD though. Ease of use has been steller for set-up and day to day use. Screen is bright but doesn't have the tendecy to be over berring like my GF's DEH-6800. CD playback seems to be on par with the 800PRS I used to have. Waiting on the ipod cable to get here so I can try it out. Can also add on a Pioneer bluetooth control box if wanted or a cd changer. Havn't tried the MD player yet, but have a buddy that has a bunch. Just have to get over to his place for them.

Over all rating
Looks 9 of 10. mainly due to illumination clashing with my cars
Set-up 10 of 10
Controls 9 of 10 still a few sub menues
Features 10 of 10 and thats not really a adaquite rating


























Future plans are to use as a control/processor for a budget SQ set-up
Phoenix Gold RSD 4 channel and mono amps
Audiomobile MASS with a custom 15 recone 4cft sealed
Seas C22 8" midbbas aperiotic door pods
SB Acoustics dimple dome/Vifa NE25VTA depends on wich ones I like more in the A-pillers about 30deg off axis


----------



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

Looks nice. those japanese love their minidiscs LOL. Are you able to use the FM tuner here in the states? How much did it run (your ebay link doesnt work)


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

I had no idea Pioneer had a double din with 3-way crossover and T/A. Nice score!


----------



## orangelss (Dec 20, 2008)

I have a fm converter. So get all the channels just have to get used adding 10 to what the screen shows.


----------



## orangelss (Dec 20, 2008)

Yeah they have all the fun toys.


----------



## orangelss (Dec 20, 2008)

Jay brought over a bunch of mini-disc's to play with. They work excellent. More or less small versions of a cd. Some compression of the lows and highs. With a little tweeking of the BBE controls. Its very easy to bring the life back to them.


----------

